# What Children Think Of



## VapeGrrl (22/8/14)

Just had to post this. My 7 year old son asks if he can borrow my IPV for a few minutes, I agree warning him that if I catch him trying to vape there will be trouble. So off he goes with this excited gleam in his eye. He returns about 10 minutes later and presents me with his own electronic cigarette that he had built himself which he has called The Burning IPV. He then informs me that he will be selling them to any kids that want.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Riaz (22/8/14)

we have a mod manufacturer in the making!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (22/8/14)

Haha that is now priceless. The never ending joys with our kids in our lives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)

Very cool @VapeGrrl , I love seeing the product of learning young minds but must admit though that my feelings are a little mixed here. My son is 11 and it worries me how interested he is in my vaping, checking out the gear and very curious about all the flavours. We've had a good talk with him about it and that it isn't a good thing, but that it is better than smoking. Sorry, really don't want to come off as negative here, just concerned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

@VapeGrrl that is precious!! I have the same happening here with my 8year old and even my 4 year old.

@BumbleBee, I agree that it is troubling. If you take myself for example, my dad and grandma and grandpa smoked when I was little. They all quit before I went to high school but still it impacted me so that I started smoking when I was 23. After hating smoke for years. I thought about this vaping influencing my children and may be causing them to vape when they are older. Especially my son, being so interested in the building of coils and taking the RBA apart and putting them together again.

Then again, it will be better for them to vape when the pier pressures influence them as teens or young adults. Would really not like them to smoke.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @VapeGrrl that is precious!! I have the same happening here with my 8year old and even my 4 year old.
> 
> @BumbleBee, I agree that it is troubling. If you take myself for example, my dad and grandma and grandpa smoked when I was little. They all quit before I went to high school but still it impacted me so that I started smoking when I was 23. After hating smoke for years. I thought about this vaping influencing my children and may be causing them to vape when they are older. Especially my son, being so interested in the building of coils and taking the RBA apart and putting them together again.
> 
> Then again, it will be better for them to vape when the pier pressures influence them as teens or young adults. Would really not like them to smoke.


Absolutely agree, if they're going to pick up a "bad habit" I would much rather them start vaping than smoking, or worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

